# Beavers?



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i'm pretty sure this is from beavers, but never seeing a beaver or beaver sign before, i would appreciate it if someone would confirm...
















































from the shores of the mighty clinton... in Rochester Hills :lol: 
there are more pics in my gallery if you need to see more pictures.
 thanks


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Beaver no dought about it. Check up & down stream you'll find a lodge or a DAM.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If the water the beaver are living in is deep enough there doesn't necessarily have to be a dam. 

They also live in bank dens that hardly show. There might be just a few pealed sticks on top of the vent hole of the den.

This sign might be from a 2 year old beaver that the mother kicked out of the den when she had her new litter. It is on the move looking for a mate and it's own territory.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Yep its a beaver. 
I remember finding the first cuting in my area. I couldnt beleive they were living this far south but they do there all over the state now..

In Rochester though that makes me smile. :evil:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I've seen some trees that they have worked on in Rochester and thought, "Wow, aren't you ambitious." Some of them were a good 2-3 feet in diameter.


----------



## ontario boss gobler (Nov 18, 2004)

I have had the same thing here in the niagara region.Last year I spotted one beaver mind you that was the first in my life that was in the wild but anyways
this year I am seeing the same thing here .There is no dam because the water is
deep and to fast.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I found one hit on the road in Howell last year and then this winter I found chews in a small pound in the middle of my parents woods miles from any rivers or other ponds Have feet will travel :lol:


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i did some more exploring and i have seen lots of those holes right by the surface and there is a kind of pond off of the river. it is not connected to the river, but i don't believe it is just flodded because there is cattails around it. also farther downstream is some nice size logjams they could live in. i also saw some 3-4 foot trees with just the bark and less than an inch chewed off. must of got tired:lol: .


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

If you ever saw how much one beaver can do in a night you wouldn't think they could get tired out. Jim


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd love to see one working its magic on a tree. Someone told me they saw a beaver nawing away at a tree inbetween houses and it mad the tree fall right in between the two houses.


----------



## itchyscratchpad (Jan 22, 2002)

I know where those photos were taken. My son and I took a hike two weeks ago at Holland Ponds and saw the signs. We decided to take a walk back to a bluff overlooking the river and there, on the opposite shore was a beaver at least 30 lbs. I was surprised that they had established themselves this far south.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

About ten years ago I was fishing the Michigan Center Chain of Lakes and we were coming through one of the channels from Price Lake toward Wolf Lake when we saw a wake in front of us. I thought it was a muskrat and so did my buddy so he swerved toward it to see what it was and when we got close it smacked the side of the boat with its tail. We are both trappers and know what a muskrat looks like and a 20lb beaver. Needless to say it was a beaver and we still talk about them being in that chain of lakes. Pretty cool that they are making a come back and my kids will be able to see them in the wild around Jackson.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I thought I had a pic of some of the bigger trees they've tried to tackle.








[/IMG]


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW

ive seen trees that big started, but it seems like the beavers around me are quitters!:lol: they haven't cut out that much around here, yet. that would be a loud noise should they succeed.:evil:


----------

